# Using eclipse honing guide with block plane blade



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm having an issue using the honing guide with a blade from the veritas low angle block plane.
The blade is not rectangular across the entire length. Less than half of blade is a rectangle. The blade starts to angle and becomes narrower. I don't have a picture, but on LV site there is a picture of the toothed blade on the block plane page. The regular blade is shaped the same.

I can't attach/tighten the blade to the honing guide to sharpen at a 25 degree angle. Tried using the top and chisel part of the guide with no luck. I may not be attaching blade correctly. I've completed some of the modifications to the guide as recommended Swartz and others. Has anyone used this guide with this block plane?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I have that block plane and a clone of the Eclipse honing guide.

I don't think they work together well (as you have noticed)

I sharpen my plane iron freehand. After a little practice, it's not hard to do.

There are other honing guides that would work (e.g. one of the Veritas units)

Good luck


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Jerry for the info. I did try freehand, but rounded the edge. Used to have the veritas mkII, but gave up on stone sharpening for awhile and used the worksharp. Found that the MkII was not the best for some chisels. I think they have a different atttachment for chisels now.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Try this. Brilliant.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I tried to do a plane blade as you describe (Veritas block plane) on an eclipse. Same issue, couldn't extend the blade forward enough to get the proper angle without the eclipse trying to clamp onto the tapered section.

Solution?

Got the MKII!

(sorry!)


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Mike for article. I was already thinking of something similar. But I think this is better and easier.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was thinking of a shim in the guide. Then I found this video on PW. Since the veritas blade is angled, would be somewhat different than the video example. Will try it soon and let you know how it works.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/video-stupid-shim-tricks


----------

